# Range Report 24/7 OSS .45 ACP



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

I could not be happier right now over how the Taurus 24/7 OSS Tactical shoots

Here is me at 10 yards after shooting this nice target. Normally I use a B27 type of target but was limited for today since I was just getting used to this new pistol.









Here is that same target on the BG Target.









Here is that first target from the snow bank that I shot at by itself, as you can see I had one round that I jerked the trigger a bit on.









Me thinks this is a real keeper.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

How many rounds have you put through it? I have been considering this gun for my wife. She held this one along with a few others and she like how it felt. They did not have one to rent so we did not pick it up that day. This will only be a range toy for her. I thought getting her a gun that is only hers would possibly spark more interest in shooting.

Nice shooting by the way.:smt023


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks...

This was my first 50 rounds of 200 rounds fired yesterday. The Taurus OSS is absolutely impressive. The slide resembles the 1911 without the exposed hammer, and the grip is so natural to the hand.

I had no FTF's, no issues at all during these first 200 rounds fired. My only issue was that my hands got cold and some what numb :anim_lol:

This is going to make a very nice match gun as well as my carry gun :smt1099


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

JB, I have to agree with your assesment. I bought a 24/7 OSS 45ACP Last summer and I have had similar results.

I think I have about 500 rounds through mine. It has replaced my Glock 22 as my bedroom gun. My Glock went back to my duty belt and is now only a duty gun. I plan on getting the new Novak night sights installed this summer.

I currently own two Taurus handguns and I am happy with both.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Good shooting J_B, I just ordered my blk 24/7 OSS .45 I can't wait to see how she performs. At the price of 427.00 OTD . I thoght it was a steal.


----------

